# Black Canopies



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I have a homemade black aquarium canopy that is just ugly and awful (I'm not a craftsman) and needs to be replaced. I plan on re-using the AH supply kit that's in it.

I have a 56 gallon column aquarium and the top dimensions are 30"L x 18"W. I am looking for a black canopy to match the stand.

I found these but they seem to fit on the OUTSIDE of the aquarium lip and the closest size is 30 x 12 (for a 29 gallon). Do you think it would be suitable to use this hood? Is it okay if it doesn't fit all along the outside of the aquarium?

Where are some other places online I can find finished wood canopies?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ericpop27,

Check out post #8 in this thread, would that work for you?

Also check out post #12 here.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Yes, that's quite nice. What did you make it out of?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ericpop27,

I added an additional link to post up above.

It is made out of vinyl gutter painted black and a standard AH Supply kit with a about six extra vents.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I like the shiny black look of it, but I actually have 3 light kits on my tank so I would need to make three separate ones...that would probably look a bit strange.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you! I may just take a trip to the hardware store tomorrow and see what kind of materials I can find. I think the wood I used the first time is too thin and I should have gone with sealant or screws instead of nails.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Here's a shot of the finished hood. It took four days and three people!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ericpop27,

Nice looking build! What does it look like under the hood?


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

4 days and 3 people? 

It looks good, but i think i could of done that by my self in a single evening.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice canopy!

Did you get your tank and stand from PetSmart?


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Seattle Aquarist, it has three 55 watt 9325K bulbs. The lighting kit itself is from AHS (two 2x55 kits). I will have to remember to take a picture later after lights out.

Z400, I will have to hire you to build the next one. Like I said, I am NOT a craftsman. Most of the time was for paint and wood putty to dry. First I did wood putty, then a layer of primer, then black paint, and finally a polycrylic seal.

Yes, Left C, I got it from Petsmart a few years ago as a birthday present


----------

